# great great grandpa's shotgun what is it?



## amoslong (Nov 10, 2006)

i have a old shotgun i got from my grandpa years ago, i took it to a gun dealer and he had no idea what year it was or what it was or how much it is worth. i'd love to get the history on this gun and or manufacture...like how many were made exp what year it is, what ever i can find out would be great. here is all i have as far as info......my grandpa said it was a 12g and printed on the side of it is JOHN M SMYTH CO. CHICAGO X31680E it has a walnut stock and is a single shot. it was my great great grandpa's gun that he traded a mule for.....that is all i know.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

After doing some initial research, I came upon the following:

http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/ ... rence.html

*
John M. Smythe & Company: Trade name used by H. & 0. Folsom Arms Company for shotguns made for John M. Smythe Hardware Company of Chicago.*


*Faultless:	Trade name used by the H. & D. Folsom Arms Company on shotguns madefor the John M. Smythe Merchandise Company of Chicago.

*Faultless Goose Gun: Trade name used by the H. & D. Folsom Arms Company on shotgunsmade for the John M. Smythe Merchandise Company of Chicago.

I love a good bit of mystery especially involving old guns and decoys! I'll keep digging and reverse engineering these clues a bit more to see if I can dig up more for you...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Find an .H.& D.Folsoms Guide, for firearms by H.&D Folsoms Arms Co.

Here was a post to another thread about those shotguns:



> You have a firearm made by Crescent Firearms Co. of Norwich Ct. distributed thru H&D Folsom and Co, NY, NY.
> 
> JOHN M. SMYTHE& CO.used that name on their Crescent "hardware guns." They were located in Chicago,Ill. Value is not great (condition is the overwhelming factor on retained or increased value) These were work-a-day tools for "everyman".
> 
> ...


http://www.e-gunparts.com/forum/readrep ... 501&cat=22\

Regards,

Ryan

*Note my post is offered as is, and I make no warranties as to this information's authenticity or content.


----------



## amoslong (Nov 10, 2006)

sweet thanks for all the work! i'm going to keep all the info with the gun.


----------

